# BLASC 2 unbekannter Fehler



## esti72 (4. April 2008)

Also seit neuestem hab ich ein Problem mit BLASC 2 wenn ich WOW verlasse. Er überträgt dann die Daten usw.. aber dann erscheint die Meldung "unbekannter Fehler aufgetreten". Dieses Fenster erscheint dann unendlich und ich muss BLASC 2 über Task Manager beenden.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## STL (4. April 2008)

Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt, wir können ihnen aber leider nicht weiterhelfen.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=3


----------



## SpaceTrapper (5. April 2008)

Nach dem wow logout, hängt sich BLASC mit der datenübertragung auf. Er meldet endlos "Unbekannter Fehler".
Nur mit dem Taskmanager kann ich BLASC unterbrechen.

Giebts schon eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## Racker112 (5. April 2008)

Hab schon einen Thread erstellt gehabt, aber auch noch keine Antwort darauf :

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=37520


----------



## plagues (5. April 2008)

Jo...wann bekommt ihr es mal hin das es endlich mal OHNE Fehler läuft und ned ständig den Bildschirm mit der Meldung zuspammt??^^


----------



## STL (5. April 2008)

nice spam.. wie wärs wenn du lieber die Fehler im Forum postest, damit sich die Entwickler darum kümmern können anstatt nur doof zu meckern? Tzzz -.-


----------



## Racker112 (6. April 2008)

STL schrieb:


> nice spam.. wie wärs wenn du lieber die Fehler im Forum postest, damit sich die Entwickler darum kümmern können anstatt nur doof zu meckern? Tzzz -.-



Er hat den einzig angezeigten Fehler doch gepostet, genau das ist der Fehler und das habe ich auch. Das einzige gespamme sind Deine unnützen Antworten. grml grml grml


----------



## plagues (6. April 2008)

STL schrieb:


> nice spam.. wie wärs wenn du lieber die Fehler im Forum postest, damit sich die Entwickler darum kümmern können anstatt nur doof zu meckern? Tzzz -.-



Jo STL...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der von mir gemeldete Fehler heißt "Unbekannter Fehler ist aufgetreten" und spammt mir solange den Bildschirm mit mehrfach Meldungen zu, bis ich das Programm beende. Also : erst denken, dann schreiben :-)


----------



## Gypsy (6. April 2008)

Grüße,

hm dieser Unbekannte Fehler beim Übertragen erscheint bei mir nur wenn ich Instanz Terrasse der Magister/
Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer gelegt habe ob nun auf normal oder Heroisch spielt dabei keine rolle.

Es funktionierte eine Zeitlang ganz gut mit den Twinks auf Heroisch das Bollwerk gemacht und der Kill wurde Übertragen. Mit dem Main heroisch  Terrasse der Magister/Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer gelegt und schwups "Unbekannter Fehler ist aufgetreten" bei der Daten übertragung.
Wäre nett wenn das mal behoben wird...weil langsam nervt das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Hadez6666 (6. April 2008)

Der Fehler kommt bei mir jedesmal wenn ich WOW beende

Edit: habs auf meinem Laptop Probiert und da tritt der Fehler nicht auf (auf PC läuft Vista und auf dem Laptop XP) vielleicht liegs ja an Vista?


----------



## 00Muetze (6. April 2008)

Hab den Fehler auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da mir das auf die Nerven ging hab ich mal in die Main.log angeschaut
Und da steht folgender Fehler drin

*X:\TEMP\buffed\tmp\{XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX}.lua.gz" kann nicht erstellt werden. Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden (die XXXX sind irgend sone Zahlenbuchstaben Kombi*

Hab dann mal den Ordner *buffed* in meinem *temp* Ordner erstellt und siehe da der Fehler war erstmal weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht hilft das ja erstmal 
Wer aber nett wen mal einer vom Support was dazu sagen könnte

Ich werde das auf jeden fall mal weiter beobachten


----------



## Racker112 (6. April 2008)

00Muetze schrieb:


> Hab dann mal den Ordner *buffed* in meinem *temp* Ordner erstellt und siehe da der Fehler war erstmal weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juhuuu, thx. Habe das auch gemacht und siehe da, alles wird Übertragen und gut ist, keine Endlosschleife mehr mit unbekannten Fehler. Dickes thx.


----------



## Agrimor (7. April 2008)

Racker112 schrieb:


> Juhuuu, thx. Habe das auch gemacht und siehe da, alles wird Übertragen und gut ist, keine Endlosschleife mehr mit unbekannten Fehler. Dickes thx.




Bringt bei mir leider auch nichts. Weiterhin der Unbekannte Fehler bis zum Abschuss...

Edit: Die Idee war richtig aber der Pfad in meinem Fall (XP) falsch. 

Nicht X:\Temp\Buffed

sondern

X:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Accountname\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\Buffed 

und dann gehts wieder.


----------



## Bentok (7. April 2008)

Hmm interessant. Ich befürchtete schon, das ich der einzige mit solchen Problemen bezüglich des Blasc2 bin. Aber nun bin ich erleichtert, das der Fehler nicht unmittelbar von meinem PC ausgeht.

Nun, ich hoffe das dies bald gefixt wird, denn an und für sich ist dies ein tolles Programm, welches mir (und ich denke auch einigen weiteren) das Leben leichter gemacht hat.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bentok


----------



## gOOvER (7. April 2008)

Ich hatte den Fehler auch, aber seit dem letzten Update ist der bei mir wieder weg. Allerdings habe ich Blasc komplett deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert.


----------



## Akenia (7. April 2008)

Würde ich ja auch gerne machen wenn die Installation bei mir funktionieren würde


----------



## ZAM (7. April 2008)

Akenia schrieb:


> Würde ich ja auch gerne machen wenn die Installation bei mir funktionieren würde



Wo hängts denn?


----------



## Akenia (8. April 2008)

Wenn ich es installiere kommt gleich danach der Update. Is ja denk ich ma normal. Nach erfolgreichem Abschluss des Updates hab ich nur einen leeren Ordner und kann Blasc auch nicht öffnen. 
Hab die normale installation, also das was das Programm vorgibt gemacht, und ich hab auch schon einen anderen Ordner ausgewählt. 


Kann mir da irgendwer bitte helfen?


----------



## SpaceTrapper (8. April 2008)

Dank dem hinweis in diesem Post, konnte ich den fehler beheben.
Alerdings auf einer anderen weise.
- Blasc beendet
- Blasc Verzeichnisse aus dem wow/interface/addon gelösch
- Blasc und wow neu geastartet
Lief wieder.

Hab dann geschaut wo dieser ...temp/buffed ist, da er ja bei mir nicht unter C:\temp steht.
Nach Main.log gesucht und aufgemacht (vorsicht mehrere MB gross). Am ende der Datei steht er im Systemverzeichniss C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\_User_\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp

Jetzt wiess ich warum es nicht mehr funtioniert hat. Der inhalt des Tempverzeichnisses lösche ich regelmässig. Und seit dem Patch/Update wird anscheinend, nach dem wow beendet wird, nicht geprüft ob diese Verzeichniss noch vorhanden ist. Deswegen dann die Fehlermeldungen.
Nachdem ich die Blascverzeichnisse gelöscht hatte, initalisierte sich Blasc noch einem mal und legte die fehlenden Verzeichnisse neu an.

Ich glaub die Blasc-Programmieren können sicher einen if-Befehl im Porgramm einbauen um zu prüffen ob das entsprechende verzeichniss angelegt werden muss oder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (8. April 2008)

Akenia schrieb:


> Kann mir da irgendwer bitte helfen?



Versuch mal alles von Blasc zu löschen. Also in c:/Programme, den inhalt der temp Ordner und alles von Blasc in den WoW Ordnern.

Ebenso Regedit starten und in der Suche Blasc eingeben und alles was gefunden wird löschen. Dann nochmal die installation starten.


----------



## Farook (8. April 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Bringt bei mir leider auch nichts. Weiterhin der Unbekannte Fehler bis zum Abschuss...
> 
> Edit: Die Idee war richtig aber der Pfad in meinem Fall (XP) falsch.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank, das hat bei mir auch das Problem gelöst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akenia (8. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Versuch mal alles von Blasc zu löschen. Also in c:/Programme, den inhalt der temp Ordner und alles von Blasc in den WoW Ordnern.
> 
> Ebenso Regedit starten und in der Suche Blasc eingeben und alles was gefunden wird löschen. Dann nochmal die installation starten.





Hab ich gemacht, hab alles was mit Blasc zu tun hat auf der Festplatte gelöscht und sämtliche Reg einträge gelöscht, aber selbes Problem. Installiere es und hab wieder nur leere Ordner drin. Wenn ich dann nochma nach Blasc suche finde ich nur lauter tote Verknüpfungen auf der Festplatte.

Was mich auch stutzig macht, muss man bei der Installation net nochma das Verzeichnis angeben wo World of Warcraft installiert ist, meine jetzt net für das Blasc Hauptprogramm sondern für das Addon dann?


----------



## gOOvER (8. April 2008)

bleibt denn der Installer stehen, weil wenn Du nur leere Ordner hast, werden die Dateien nicht vom Server geladen, ergo hat man leere Ordner.


----------



## Akenia (8. April 2008)

Der Installer geht schon, nur is der meiner Meinung nach viel zu schnell vorbei, nach den Installationseinstellungen klick ich auf weiter dann kommt ne Meldung das er alle Informationen gesammelt hat und dann kommt schon der Updater. Den lass ich auch laufen bis am Ende die Meldung kommt dass der Updater "Erfolgreich" war und ich nun Beenden kann. Aber trotzdem leere Ordner und ne Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop die net funktioniert weil er die Datei net findet.
Hat das vielleicht was mit Windows Vista zu tun?


----------



## gOOvER (8. April 2008)

Warum meint jeder gleich, das es an Vista liegt? Ich habe auch Vista Ultimate und die Installation ging ohne ein Problem von statten. Nur weil es Leute gibt, die nicht mit einem  Betriebssystem umgehen können und deshalb behaupten, das es der Auslöser für sämtliche  (Anwender)-fehler ist? Sorry aber das musste jetzt mal raus, aber bitte keine Diskussion hier dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öffne mal nebenher den temp Ordner, wo Blasc die Dateien Speichert und schau mal, welche Dateien dort abgelegt werden während der Installation.


----------



## Taschendieb (8. April 2008)

Nur zur Info:
Der Temp Ordner unter Vista ist hier:
C:\Users\{USER}\AppData\Local\Temp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (8. April 2008)

Ups, sorry hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Du mußt auch die Versteckten Ordner und Dateien anzeigen lassen, da es sich um ein verstecktes Verzeichnis handelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalis (8. April 2008)

seit 06.04.2008 bekomm ich ein fehler wenn ich WoW beendet


----------



## gOOvER (8. April 2008)

Ähm, schon mal die Suche benutzt oder zufällig nur die letzten 4, 5 Threads hier gelesen?

Mach mal ein Update, ansonsten kannste Dich ja in dem schon offenen Thread mit beteiligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akenia (8. April 2008)

Sorry, hätte ja vielleicht sein können, aber ein Anwederfehler is natürlich nicht auszuschließen da ich noch Neuling in Sachen Vista bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zurück zum Thema.

Bei der Installation schreibt er mir lauter Dateien mit der Endung .part rein die aber 0KB groß sind
(z.B. Blasc.exe.part)
Nur die Datei blasc_setup.lan die is 9KB groß.


----------



## gOOvER (8. April 2008)

Dann werden die Dateien nicht geladen. Hatte ich arch schon. Allerdings sollte dann das Setup stoppen und nicht durchlaufen. Es kann sein, das die/der Server überlastet ist oder das Blasc von einer Firewall geblockt wird.

@Blasc DevTeam: ist es nicht möglich, das komplette Paket mit in die Installation zu packen. Dann wäre der Server evtl etwas entlastet. Evtl. könnte ein optionaler Updatecheck am Ende der Installation eingebaut werden. Denn so wie es ist, ist das keine Lösung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farook (9. April 2008)

Farook schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das hat bei mir auch das Problem gelöst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, da hab ich mich zu früh gefreut.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach ein paar mal erfolgreichem Updaten hatte ich gestern dann plötzlich wieder die Endlosschleife mit dem unbekannten Fehler.


----------



## Taschendieb (9. April 2008)

Dann ist bestimmt der Temp Ordner wieder weg.
Hab das Problem bei mir leider auch ab und an, dass der TEMP Ordner weg is. 
Leg ihn neu an und dann geht es wieder.

Hoffe der Support liest hier mit und kann das Problem beim nächsten Update beheben.


----------



## gOOvER (9. April 2008)

Vielleicht wäre es eine Lösung, den temp Ordner einfach nach c:/programme/buffed zu legen, da einige Programme den normalen temp Ordner ja hin und wieder leeren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (10. April 2008)

habe nun auch in Temp nen buffed ordner erstellt,das löst zwar das problem mit dem fehlermeldungsgespamme allerdings werden meine chars nicht geupdatet.


----------



## Taschendieb (10. April 2008)

Aktuellste Version vom BLASC Profilier drauf?


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

Also das mit der Endlosschleife "Unbekannter Fehler" habe ich nun auch seit vorgestern.

Meine hauptsächlichen Horde-Chars (6) sind auf Teldrassil.
Nun habe ich mir vorgestern einen Ally-Char auf Konsortium erstellt.
Diesen habe ich auch in Blasc meinem Acc zugewiesen.
Im Blascrafter habe ich auch noch Konsortium aktiviert.

Was mir nun eben aufgefallen ist, daß beim Starten von WoW, wenn Blasc sich aktiviert, immer noch Teldrassil als Server initialisiert wird -
obwohl ich ja auf Konsortium starte.

Da liegt wohl der entscheidende Fehler.
Er erkennt bei mir nicht unterschiedlichen Realms, bleibt immer noch bei Teldrassil.
Kein Wunder, wenn Blasc wdb auf Teldrassil startet und ich Konsortium spiele - 
daß da nicht die Daten abgeglichen werden können.

Weiß da jemand Abhilfe?

*edit:* Eben noch gesehen, daß ich bei Blascrafter beide Realms aktiviert hatte.
Habe eben nur bei Konsortium das Häkchen aktiviert und nun wird auch Konsortium initialisiert.
Allerdings kam dennoch wieder der endlose "Unbekannter Fehler". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zu dem temp.
Ich meine, selbst wenn man die Temps löscht - z.B. wie ich mit CCleaner -
Blasc legt in diesem Fall automatisch eine neue temp Datei an, falls diese gelöscht wurde.
Jedenfalls klappt das bei mir so.

greetz


----------



## Taschendieb (10. April 2008)

Schau mal nach ob der Ordner derzeit existiert.
Bei mir wird er meistens NICHT neuangelegt.


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

Also, ich habe geguckt und nen neuen Temp-Ordner anlegen müssen.
Nun hat es bestens geklappt.

thx nochmal für den Tip

Hoffentlich bleibt der Ordner nun auch.^^


----------



## Craynnon (11. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also, ich habe geguckt und nen neuen Temp-Ordner anlegen müssen.
> Nun hat es bestens geklappt.
> 
> thx nochmal für den Tip
> ...




Vielleicht sollte das Problem mal von buffed gelöst werden das man diesen tmp nicht mehr braucht. Beim mir spamt er auch alles zu.


----------



## Agrimor (14. April 2008)

Craynnon schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte das Problem mal von buffed gelöst werden das man diesen tmp nicht mehr braucht. Beim mir spamt er auch alles zu.




Sollte sich ja eigentlich einfachst lösen lassen. Aber bislang hört man von buffed leider nichts dazu.


----------



## Sobe1 (27. April 2008)

Nabend,
habe heute mein XP System neu aufgesetzt und alles installiert. Nach WoW, dann Blasc setup gestartet.
Alles wie immer, aber Blasc startet dann mit Bild1 (s.u.), habe die letzten beiden Seiten der suche im forum bezüglich des Blascerror Problems durchgelesen, aber nirgends stand da was für.

Im temp ein Buffed Ordner erstellen bringt nichts.
Deinstallieren geht auch nicht, weil dann bild 2 erscheint^^

Also löschen und so testen. Jemand das selbe Problem? Fehlt irgendwas, was normalerweise auf jedem pc installiert ist und mir noch fehlt?  den detallierten Bericht aus bild 1 könnte ich gerne einem Mod schicken^^  riesen textdokument, mit lauter unverständlichem kram...

danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

